# Bees waiting for almonds



## Jeffzhear

Flyer Jim, I'd really be interested in seeing "one of those really big bee yards" after they have filled up. How many hives constitutes a really big bee yard?


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Jim,
That last pic looks like hwy 49 & 12.

Must have long arms to work bees from there.


----------



## Trevor Mansell

where in Ca. is that?


----------



## Flyer Jim

Actually, it's in a little town called Jenny Lind.

Keith, Jack tells me there's a place by La Grange that must have 20 semi loads every year. I know I've seen at least 10 semi loads at a yard by either Hickman or Waterford.

I haven't found them yet. Do you know where they are? I'd like to get a picture of them.
Jim


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Jim,

Making pollen patties for Bob's bees ( N.D. ) he has 5,000 hives (one drop ) one mile, due east of my shop. Fly by on Wednesday on and there will be five of us putting on patties.


----------



## Nick Noyes

Cool pictures.

Now I remember why we decided to start wintering indoors farther north.

There are some huge stockpiles south of Tracy on I-5

I went to ND last week and passed 20 loads headed south so they should be really starting to stack up down there.


----------



## King bee apiary

If I count right the last picture has 1100 hives in it,275 pallets with 4 per pallet.
If that's not a big yard I'd love to just own that small one...

Would love to see what is called a large yard if you can post us a picture....
Thanks


----------



## Flyer Jim

*Plane problems*

I tried to get by and take a picture of the yard with 5,000 today (the one where Keith was placing the pollen) but my plane had other ideas. Flooded, then a dead battery...more than once ...then I had some of my own bees to feed (since the sun was shining today) but I'll try to get to it this weekend.
Jim


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Flyer Jim said:


> I tried to get by and take a picture of the yard with 5,000 today (the one where Keith was placing the pollen) but my plane had other ideas. Flooded, then a dead battery...more than once ...then I had some of my own bees to feed (since the sun was shining today) but I'll try to get to it this weekend.
> Jim


This weekend HECK, were running tomarrow, Jim 9:30 sharp. LOL..

Jim, Ione take 124 till it dead ends to HWY 16 then left (west) first street on left (south), 1/2 mile on right. Old mining out fit with junk all over.

Flooded, then dead battery.... Man, if the ranger did that I would be in the poor farm.


----------



## TwT

FLYER JIM, do you have a pic of them big yards yet?


----------



## Flyer Jim

Ted
I'm working on it.  Carb. parts came yesterday and new batt today,but now its raining.
And the Mrs. says it isn"t at the top of the list.
Jim


----------



## Action

*Airplane pics*

Come on flyer Jim, I know you have some new pics to show us, I have seen them. Those air pics are the best so lets get that plane back in the air.
Jack


----------



## Flyer Jim

*More pictures*

A couple of hobby yards and a big yard.... and some guys warehouse LOL


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Flyer Jim said:


> A couple of hobby yards and a big yard.... and some guys warehouse LOL
> 
> 
> Hey JIM,
> 
> Hobby hot line here, I know those 500 hive yards of mine aren't worth the film.
> 
> Man, to bad your plane wasn't in the air when we were feeding pollen sub to that big yard. I was getting tired of seeing hives, we were putting on two thousands pounds a day.
> 
> Here a pic from today of what we feed two weeks ago. That is a four pound patty on top. The keeper is very pleased with the pic that I sent to him earlier today.
> 
> http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/?action=view&current=100_1995.jpg
> 
> Anyhow , hobby hot line Keith


----------



## Michael Palmer

Hey Keith, What's in the baggie, and what's that little white plastic thing?


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Michael Palmer said:


> Hey Keith, What's in the baggie, and what's that little white plastic thing?


Michael, that's formic, the bag has holes punched in to slow it down.


----------



## Nick Noyes

Keith what will that hive grade?


----------



## Reed Honey

*formic*

Keith, what strength formic do you use and do you dilute it with water and do you just put some kind of pad in the bag?? Thanks Kenny


----------



## Trevor Mansell

Kieth
Is that a meat pad in the zip lock bag or a paper towel?


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Nick Noyes said:


> Keith what will that hive grade?


Nick,

My guess would be 7+ frames, that's just a top veiw without splitting it open.


P.S. Those are not my bees.


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Reed & trevor

Yes, I beleive there meat soaker pads in inside a baggie with hole punch in @ 60% formic.

Those, BTW are not my bees .


----------



## Reed Honey

Thanks for the info


----------



## chief

*Hive Bodies*

Keith,

Whats with the pics of the ill fitting and cracked hive bodies? I'm guessing you had a thread somewhere about this?


----------



## Keith Jarrett

One yard down I-5 Calf, 





















I counted about 15,000-25,000 hives. Got Bees. Could not get them in one shot, too many hives. Needed Jim's air plane.


----------



## Nick Noyes

There is one beekeeper thats probably not praying for rain. Were at on I-5?


----------



## TwT

thanks for sharing the pics keith, nice to see someone with almost as many hives as I want  , must be many trucks to unload all them hive, how many you think is in that yard? Jim fly over that one and lets see it


----------



## peggjam

Where's them pics at.


----------



## Moeuk

Puts my 10 hives to shame.
Moe


----------



## Angi_H

Keith and Jim where abouts in Ca are ya? I am in Centrial Ca In Hanford. About 30 min south of Fresno and hr and half north of bakersfield. Would be great to meet beek close to me to be able to chat with. Do you guys know os Clubs areound here in Ca.

Angi


----------

